# Nh Vs Tx



## DJ_USMC_50 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi I am orginally from MA and am currently stationed in NC. I am contemplating what to do and can't decide right now. I am looking to be a cop. I have a Bachelor's in CJ and am thinking in either DFW area in Texas or be a NH trooper or NH pd. Mostly either Nashua or Manchester. I am thinking about moving to TX because the pay is better, cost of living is alot better and I don't miss the snow as much. However, The pay might not be up there and the cost of living is more. I kind of want to live close to home. I have been away from home for 3 years now I dont miss it as much but still would like to be around friends and family. What should I do does anyone have Advise?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey nice to see your post and hope I can help. I too was on active duty USMC and took a job a federal job. I have been stuck in Louisiana for the last three years, and am trying to get back to Mass.. GO HOME BROTHER! You will regret not doing do. You may not like the snow BUT you will miss the seasons and your family. It all works out.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Come to Florida, we have plenty of jobs and NO snow!! I've been here for 5 years and I don't miss the seasons at all!! Good luck


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

I am proTexas. Great State and the Job down there is worth having. If no other issues I say get to Texas as fast as you can.

I don't think anyone but yourself can answer the family issue. Once I retired I came back here to MA for family.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

All I can say is do what you want to do. Don't let outside pressures dictate where you should go.


----------

